# Possible purchase: Traynor YCV50 Blue with broken reverb



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got a lead on a cheap YCV50 as a bit of an all purpose amp (all I've got is a half stack a some 5 watt amps, looking for something that can do everything in the middle). The reverb isn't working, I'm somewhat handy with guitar stuff (can do minor repairs, a little bit of soldering, etc.) I was wondering how difficult it would be to change the reverb tank as I know they're fairly cheap to replace.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2 or 4 screws. Usually the lead is a plug, though at worst you'd have to solder 2 wires. I think that should be it.

I had one of the first run 50's, awesome amp with a good master, a Fender-ish clean, and a very solid rock drive channel, plenty of gain on tap.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I've used the YCV50 Blue before and it was great sounding amp. Fixing broken reverb is probably very simple. It might not even be the tank. Make sure you check the reverb tube and the cables going to and from the tank!


----------

